# Royce Gracie vs Jason DeLucia



## Andrew Green (Feb 12, 2006)

Prior to the UFC:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8137340106961077524


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 12, 2006)

that is a very interesting clip.  Funny, I was at the gym this past Tuesday finishing my ab work out when all of a sudden I hear this one guy mention Royce Gracie to his friend and that Royce could not hit worth anything for a better word,  I wish that dude would have seen this clip before he opted to talk....


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 13, 2006)

I may be mistaken, but I believe that Jason DeLucia was/is a member of MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 13, 2006)

From that clip it looks like Royce was not happy with Jason.
I wonder what lead up to that.  Maybe Jason can shed some
light on it.  One thing is for sure you need to have a ground 
game!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 13, 2006)

I could be wrong about this, but I seem to remember reading that they fought twice that day.  The first time Jason got tapped real quick, the second Royce decided to hurt him a little so there wouldn't be any doubt that it was over.

Still, got to give him credit for stepping up and going for it, then for adapting his skills afterwards. After his loss to Royce in UFC 2 he went on to a very respectable Pancrase career in Japan. (Record  	33 - 20  - 1 )


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 13, 2006)

As I recall that clip was the result of Jason taking the infamous Gracie Challenge back in the day. The first match Royce tapped him fast and Jason made some complaint so the second match Royce wanted to leave no doubts.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 13, 2006)

WilliamJ said:
			
		

> As I recall that clip was the result of Jason taking the infamous Gracie Challenge back in the day. The first match Royce tapped him fast and Jason made some complaint so the second match Royce wanted to leave no doubts.


 
Spot on. He could'nt afford the plane ticket out, so Rorion picked up the tab. Jason was sure the first time that he could have done something differently. Rorion always likes to give folks that second and third chance.

I was there for many of the Gracie Challenges, and to Jason's credit, he was the first guy to give Royce a shiner. That's, incidentally, what got under Royces skin. So he got him in a mounted triangle to control him and challenge his fuel, then submitted him by punching, rather than blood or air. And, yes...Royce did hit like a girl in the early days. Just not a lot of people out there who were willing to say it to his face, then deal.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 19, 2006)

Great clip. What is everyones thoughts on the upcoming Royce and Matt Hughes fight. If there is another thread on this I am sorry, just asking off the top of my head.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 19, 2006)

I think that will be a interesting one, I see gracie getting slammed.  Then either tapping him from bottom or getting ground and pounded.

Hughes definately has the age and strength advantage, but Gracie has fought MUCH bigger and stronger guys so I don't think that will be as much of an issue.

We also know that Royce can take one hell of a beating and still pull out a win in the end.  I don't think he'll get KOed or tap, if it goes to the judges Hughes will likely get it, providing Hughes can avoid tapping before the end.


----------



## Jason DeLucia (Feb 21, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> WilliamJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes in those days ,but watching him with sakuraba shows he's grown immensely .and him with tokoro even more so .i've prayed for a fight with royce where he would stand up with me and we could have at it .i think it would be beautiful .we both have grown into two very different animals than we were before .


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 21, 2006)

Jason DeLucia said:
			
		

> yes in those days ,but watching him with sakuraba shows he's grown immensely .and him with tokoro even more so .i've prayed for a fight with royce where he would stand up with me and we could have at it .i think it would be beautiful .we both have grown into two very different animals than we were before .


 
How, exactly, has your experience with Royce altered your martial arts journey?  Was your experience with bjj exactly as they hyped it in the video, or was it different?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 23, 2006)

Jason DeLucia said:
			
		

> yes in those days ,but watching him with sakuraba shows he's grown immensely .and him with tokoro even more so .i've prayed for a fight with royce where he would stand up with me and we could have at it .i think it would be beautiful .we both have grown into two very different animals than we were before .


 
Personally, I think Royce's clear advantage (then) was his ground skills. In the Torrance academy, and in the UFC you rematched in, I'm quite sure you were a better upright fighter than Royce. I haven't been plugged in to the MMA scene in quite awhile (return to med school with it's demands; starting a practice with it's demands, etc...not nearly enough time for fun), so I've not seen Royces fights you mentioned above.

He has always been a natural; threw a rear spinning crescent one day goofing off, and it was as pretty as any Korean masters kick. I would love to see where his boxing has taken him. It would also be a kick to see where your athleticism and determination have taken you, both on the ground, and on your feet. I think a K-1 type bout between the two of you would be a hard one...I suspect it would only be a moment or so before either of you shot. Hard habit to break; like not using your feet in a slapping match after spending years kickboxing.

Please, do post if anything like this comes up; I'd love to see it.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Jason DeLucia (Feb 28, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> How, exactly, has your experience with Royce altered your martial arts journey?  Was your experience with bjj exactly as they hyped it in the video, or was it different?


the core of our kung fu ethos was related strongly to competitive san shou in that we trained to do standing with throws to the ground .as a sportive martial art it has been handed down for centuries .and to this day i love it the most .but popular demand is nhb styled .that royce was a mat work specialist and made no play at standup showed me that a fight could be confined to the ground .these days i like the axiom take to fighting in any capacity they try to take you .it makes the event more real in the purist sense in that the two men agree to do their utmost to win within the rules and not be tentative or cautious but take the chance with the next available move .to flow like snakes mating as it were .


----------

